# Iluvlilly's Kidding Thread...



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi everybody,
So I am just wondering if you guys think that my 3 does are bred or if you can't tell for sure. I am hoping that they are, but still wanted your opinion!
First up we have Pixie: A full Boer doe, I've had her for 2 years and she's never got pregnant for some unknown reason I just hope that she is this time! I put the buck in with them in the middle of October.















Next we have, Dixie: A pygmy/Boer cross. This will be her second year! She had very healthy triplets her first kidding!
















Next we have Trixie!!! She is a Boer/Pygmy cross and this will be her 4th time kidding!! She is the one I am most excited about because she is black and you never know what color you will get!! She had twins her first time, a single her second, and triplets her third!Sorry her pics aren't real great, she is pretty skittish!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Also how do you think they look?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

@GoofyGoat @Hillsideboers @Kristendanae


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My guess and it's only a guess ...is that Dixie and Trixie might be, and IF Pixie is, she's not as far along as the other two.
When was the last time they were copper bolused? 
More pictures in daylight would be helpful.
The best way to find out if they're bred is to blood test or ultrasound otherwise it's a watch and wait game as you well know.
Pretty girls BTW. What breed is the buck and what freshening would it be for each?
Oops saw you mentioned their previous pregnancys


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> My guess and it's only a guess ...is that Dixie and Trixie might be, and IF Pixie is, she's not as far along as the other two.
> When was the last time they were copper bolused?
> More pictures in daylight would be helpful.
> The best way to find out if they're bred is to blood test or ultrasound otherwise it's a watch and wait game as you well know.
> Pretty girls BTW. What breed is the buck and what freshening would it be for each?


The last treatment of copper that Dixie got was on Aug. 6th 2019.
The last treatment for Trixie for copper was Aug. 6th 2019.
the last treatment for Pixie for copper was Aug. 5th 2019.
OK! I can get some more pics in the daylight!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Pretty girls BTW. What breed is the buck and what freshening would it be for each?
> Oops saw you mentioned their previous pregnancys


Thank You!!!!! The buck is all Boer! I can get some pics of him too!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> The last treatment of copper that Dixie got was on Aug. 6th 2019.
> The last treatment for Trixie for copper was Aug. 6th 2019.
> the last treatment for Pixie for copper was Aug. 5th 2019.
> OK! I can get some more pics in the daylight!


That was about 6 months ago, so they might need it again but it could just be the artificial light in the barn.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> That was about 6 months ago, so they might need it again but it could just be the artificial light in the barn.


OK! Yeah, definitely will get pics of them in the daylight!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> and IF Pixie is, she's not as far along as the other two.


Do think there is a reason for why she won't get bred?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I would agree with GoofyGoat, I would blood test or ultrasound to be sure. Blood testing isn’t that hard to do


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Do think there is a reason for why she won't get bred?


Could be she is... I'd get a vet to figure that one out because she'd need testing for all the different possibilities. Sorry I'm of no help on that one.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Could be she is... I'd get a vet to figure that one out because she'd need testing for all the different possibilities. Sorry I'm of no help on that one.


OK! No, that's okay!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> I would agree with GoofyGoat, I would blood test or ultrasound to be sure. Blood testing isn't that hard to do


How far along do they have to be to get a ultrasound done? Where do you get the blood from on the goat?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Could be she is... I'd get a vet to figure that one out because she'd need testing for all the different possibilities. Sorry I'm of no help on that one.


Is it worth getting her tested if she doesn't get bred this year?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Both blood and ultrasound are 30 days bred. I would blood test. The farther along in a pregnancy, the harder it is to ultrasound. And yes, I would try to pinpoint the cause of the doe (if she isn't pregnant) unable to settle so you don't miss other breeding opportunities.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Both are fairly cheap, ultrasounds for us are $7 and I blood test for $2.75 not including supplies. I like peace of mind so I would test. How long were they with the buck?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> Both are fairly cheap, ultrasounds for us are $7 and I blood test for $2.75 not including supplies.


Where do you send it to?


Hillsideboers said:


> How long were they with the buck?


Close to 3 months.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Where do you send it to?
> 
> Close to 3 months.


I use precision diagnostics 
www.precisiond.com
There are lots of videos online on how to draw. I did my first draw just a few months ago and it was pretty simple.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> I use precision diagnostics
> www.precisiond.com
> There are lots of videos online on how to draw. I did my first draw just a few months ago and it was pretty simple.


 I know silly question but, How do you use www.precisiond.com?
OK! I will watch a few of them then!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> I know silly question but, How do you use www.precisiond.com?
> OK! I will watch a few of them then!


I just print their submission form and send that along worth the blood samples they only need 2ml of blood. I send a check when I send the blood and form in.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> I just print their submission form and send that along worth the blood samples they only need 2ml of blood. I send a check when I send the blood and form in.


OK. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> I just print their submission form and send that along worth the blood samples they only need 2ml of blood. I send a check when I send the blood and form in.


https://precisiond.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/submit-form-sheep-goat-CAE-3.pdf Is that what it looks like? Just want to make sure!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes that’s it!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

(clap)(clap)(clap)(clap)(clap)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance):coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves: I a soooooooooo happy(dance) Tonight I felt all of there udders and i can feel them filling up:coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves: I am positive that they are preggo:run:artywoo)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Really good! Hoping to separate them and clean there pens out this week! Im super excited! Thanks for asking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Do you guys think I should give them Selenium? I have read in several places that it is a good idea before kidding. Just wanted to run it by y'all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you haven't given selenium, it would probably be a good idea.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> If you haven't given selenium, it would probably be a good idea.


OK. I have not given them any selenium. Would this work:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Selenium-Tablets-200-mcg-100-Ct/893243


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. You need to get Selenium/E gel or Replamin Plus from a farm store or online.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Not really. You need to get Selenium/E gel or Replamin Plus from a farm store or online.


 Im pretty sure this will work?
https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/1284038-durvet-30gm-selenium-and-vitamin-e-gel.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that would work.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

When should I give it to them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give it now.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

OK!:ty::ty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they haven't had any selenium besides loose minerals, give them a dose of that gel every two weeks through kidding! Selenium deficiency at kidding time is something you don't want to encounter. And the gel has a low concentration so it's quite safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Saltey.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well I now know that all 3 are bred:coolmovesdance)(cheers) So I got pics.............
First is Trixie! We were not able to get a picture of her udder, but she does have a small/medium one!








Next up is Dixie.....somehow her udder looks smaller in the pictureonder: Anyway last year she had 3 kids so this is her second time kidding! And she eats VERY well... it takes her like 3 minutes to eat her grainmg: BUT (not trying to excite myself too much) she didn't hardly eat her grain tonightonder: She was eating some hay but no grain....and she was walking around like she felt fine soooooooo I don't know. What do you guy's think?















Next is Pixie! And this is her first year!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Look at all those big bellies! Pixies little udder is so cute! 

I don't think dixie looks quite ready yet. They can trick us though, so who knows! 

I would really watch her for pregnancy toxemia though. Especially since she had multiples on her FF, and probably multiples again this time. Getting ketone strips and testing once a day is good for staying on top of it for the most part. PG can sometimes kill the doe and/or the kids. So it is best to get on top of it quickly if it is the problem.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up::neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Look at all those big bellies! Pixies little udder is so cute!
> 
> I don't think dixie looks quite ready yet. They can trick us though, so who knows!
> 
> I would really watch her for pregnancy toxemia though. Especially since she had multiples on her FF, and probably multiples again this time. Getting ketone strips and testing once a day is good for staying on top of it for the most part. PG can sometimes kill the doe and/or the kids. So it is best to get on top of it quickly if it is the problem.


Like so:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I also found these:https://thegoatshop.com/products/ketone-strips for a better price but i would have to buy them online so it would take maybe till the end of this week for them to get here:shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)

Those are preggo bellies for sure.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Go to a pharmacy or grocery store pharmacy and look in the diabetic area and you'll find ketone strips. I know CVS and Walgreens have generic ones that are less expensive than the Bayer brand.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How many do you guy's think they will have?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just guessing ...
Twins


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

My guess is...
Dixie-twins
Trixie-single or twins
Pixie-single


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I will guess

Trixie Twins :kid3::kid2:

Dixie Trips :kid2::kid2::kid3:

Pixie Twins :kid3::kid3:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can fool us, not sure how many are in there.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They can fool us, not sure how many are in there.


That's for sure!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Update with pics!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Whatch ya'll think?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking good! Definitely getting close now!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Looking good! Definitely getting close now!


Any guess'es of how much longer?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Since I couldnt see the 2nd does udder. The other 3 look pretty close to the same time of delivery. Looks like you are going to be very busy in the next day or 2...
Good luck..happy kidding!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Since I couldnt see the 2nd does udder. The other 3 look pretty close to the same time of delivery. Looks like you are going to be very busy in the next day or 2...
> Good luck..happy kidding!


Thanks! I hope everything goes well! This will be my first year on my own! the last 4 or 5 years they were in with my mom's goats and not getting mineral etc.... so I started on my own!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WEll I went out to take Dixie for a walk since it's the last beautiful day for three days! And this is what I found: Triplet girls


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

What a sneaky girl! Congrats. They are pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks:run::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jackpot! Three doelings...Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When you have a chance. Can you post the 3 doelings on our 2020 Kidding Tally and add to our doeling count please? I love looking at all the babies. It sure brightens my day!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I decided to name them: Patti, Irish, and Leprechaun!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:clever::up:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
So happy to hear all went well!!
:rungoat::goatrun::rungoat:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks everybody!!! I am happy too!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the name choices.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Love the name choices.


:ty:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Pixie had twins last night at 6:00! Two boys:kid2::kid2: I went out to check on them after supper and they weren't really dried off and this was 2 hours after she had them So i got a bath towel and helped dry them off a bit. They seem to be doing pretty good!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Pixie had twins last night at 6:00! One of each:kid2::kid3: I went out to check on them after supper and they weren't really dried off and this was 2 hours after she had them So i got a bath towel and helped dry them off a bit. They seem to be doing pretty good!


Congratulations!!
I am glad you were there with bath towel!
Glad they're all doing well.
:bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ops2:I messed up...they are both boys! I guess I might not have been super wide eyed at midnight, eh?
Thank you @GoofyGoat and @MadHouse :bighug:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay, so at the moment I am both confused and frustrated with myself. Last night i discovered that i had two little doelings (going to be 1 at the end of this month) preggo. How can I tell? They both have small udders with milk in them. Why am i frustrated? Because i wasn't planning on having them kid until they were two. Why am I confused? Because the only time i had a buck with them was before he went in with the adults who are kidding now. I honestly have no idea how i let myself let this happen:bonk: Sorry, just needed to let it out. Any body else have this happen and what did you do about it?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Was there a day the buck jumped the fence? I would venture a guess that everyone that has had goats for any amount of time (unless the nearest buck was miles away) has had an oops! Or just forgot to write it down. Even those with amazing memories can forget details.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Was there a day the buck jumped the fence? I would venture a guess that everyone that has had goats for any amount of time (unless the nearest buck was miles away) has had an oops! Or just forgot to write it down. Even those with amazing memories can forget details.


Yeah that's true. I guess it doesn't really matter how they got bred, because nothing can change the fact that they are! I just hope they will be OK.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Such adorable paint bucklings! Im so glad you went out with a towel. Sooo cute. 
Ok..on Sept. 21 2019. I go out..Titan is in the Non Breeders pen. ????¿¿¿¿ I grab his horns, ( hes very easy to walk with, as long as you hold his horn) and we leave. Hubby mowing away in the back yard. So I put Titan in the Buck pen..then..Oct 2 ..same thing...
Then Oct 13???? What??? I corner hubby. Whats going on with Titan? He gets upset when I mow in the feeding atea ...so I put him in this pen...just a couple of hours till I finish mowing...
mg: ( and thats censored & being nice)
After a day or 2...I looked at hubby and said...Thats my NON BREED PEN. ! He swears it was ONLY a couple of hours...




































Yes...I have NO Idea ...what to do...( to hubby)(headsmash)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes...I have NO Idea ...what to do...( to hubby)(headsmash)


Once you calmed down, did you at least get the impressionhe understood what he did?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks Moers!! Oh man that's unfortunate:hug: I'm glad everything went well for you and the Mom for those adorable twins!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:update: They are doing well! only one small glitch.....they are only nursing one side So I have to tie her and put the black and white one one her teat and he nurses.......sooooooo it's going to be a long night! I've decided to go out every three hours to get him to nurse on that one side!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going good.

Teach both sides, they get the hang of it.
In the meantime, make sure you milk her as needed.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Today I saw Vernon (the black and white one) nursing the side she wouldn't let them nurse! And yes I do milk her when her udder get's to full.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:nod::goodjob: Yay on the nursing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You get that mama! You twin set of tail waggin, chirping, little bundles of joy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well Trixie had quads!! When I got out there they were already dried off and she had cleaned. I am a little concerned about two of them: One is pretty weak, up and walking around but still really small. The other one isn't using their legs quite right. But I guess time will tell!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Well Trixie had quads!! When I got out there they were already dried off and she had cleaned. I am a little concerned about two of them: One is pretty weak, up and walking around but still really small. The other one isn't using their legs quite right. But I guess time will tell!


Congratulations on the quads!
How are the two that you were concerned about doing now?
Could it be selenium deficiency?


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh what a bundle or babies! Can you get some pics to share? 

We had twin doelings yesterday, and I love seeing pics of other’s babies too


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on the quads!
> How are the two that you were concerned about doing now?
> Could it be selenium deficiency?





J4Julz said:


> Oh what a bundle or babies! Can you get some pics to share?
> 
> We had twin doelings yesterday, and I love seeing pics of other's babies too


Thank you! They actually seem to be doing pretty good! The one's legs seem okay this morning...and the weak one is doing pretty good! This morning the two bigger ones got milk first lol! But they sure know how to nurse! I am feeling pretty good about 'em!
Yes, I will absolutely be getting pics for you guys today! Congrats on the twin doelings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

These are the quads: 








This is Leprechaun, Patti, and Irish!








This is: The Rock!!








And this is: Vernon!!








They are all doing really well! The Mom's are doing a very good job keeping them in order lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

oh how sweet! 
That little red one, Patti?, sure is pretty. Gosh they really look great - congratulations!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks everybody!!


J4Julz said:


> oh how sweet!
> That little red one, Patti?, sure is pretty. Gosh they really look great - congratulations!


 Thank you! They enjoyed the beautiful weather today and were outside jumping around....like goats:heehee: Irish is the sweetest/most social one out of the three!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well unfortunately one of the brown quads died They seemed to be doing real good, but then this morning he was just laying there dead. I'm not 100% sure but i think his mom killed/stepped on him. She is a good mom....but WAY too motherly. I don't like the way she is treating them


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh no, I’m so sorry to hear that! That’s an awful feeling, but stuff happens on the farm and we have to take it in stride.

Mommas try to be good at their job, but some are tricky, whether goats, horses, cows or chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

I bet the kid was laid on and smothered, sometimes that happens. 

I was there when a few were laid on and heard a faint cry, tried to pen point it and made the doe get up, sure enough, it was way under the doe. 

Sad accidents happen unfortunately.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks everybody(grouphug) Yeah, sad accidents do happen. A friend always told me: if you have livestock you will have dead stock. Which is true. But it doesn't make it any easier! She is a good mom! But accidents do happen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, I do not like any loss.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well the young one that wasn't suppose to get bred and did just kidded It was very unexpected because her udder wasn't very full. But she did kid and she had two premature females And she cries for them Is there anything I can do to help her out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her a shot of B complex and probiotics.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You can give her a shot of B complex and probiotics.


Okay thanks. How much and where?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

B complex, 6 cc’s per 100 lbs SQ. 1 or 2 x a day. 
Probiotics, 5 mark on the tube. Give Both daily for 3 days or longer.

Sorry for your loss. 

If you have a orphan kid you can see if she will take it. But yet, if she has no milk it would not be such a good idea. 

Otherwise, just love her and allow her out and about with the others. 
As time goes by, it will subside, they do morn for their babies.
Make sure you watch her udder and milk her as needed if at all she gets to tight, you don’t want her to get mastitis.
If she has no udder she should dry off all these way quickly.

Has she dropped her afterbirth?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay thank you very much!! I don't have an orphan kid... Yes i will watch her udder and milk her out as needed. No she has not dropped her afterbirth yet. I am not super worried since it hasn't been 24 hours. But if she doesn't pass it soon, what should I do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she hasn’t had a Bo-Se shot at all or in a while and she doesn’t drop the afterbirth, it may be selenium deficiency.

I give a couple of cc’s to my big boer does who hold it and that seems to help. 
I also give 2 vit e gel tabs. Snip the top and squirt into mouth. 

It won’t hurt to give it to her if she hasn’t had bo- se in while or never. A small dose.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay we don't have Bo-Se BUt we do have Mu-se. Will that work? And how much?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you can. Just a much smaller dose. But I have never used it


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay so here is what is going on,
Last night we gave her 6cc's of Vitamin B complex. And some probios. She was eating good and I thought things were going well. WELL this morning she won't eat, she lays in the corner, she hasn't cleaned yet, she acted like she wanted water but she didn't drink. I'm planning on giving her 6 more cc's of vit. b tonight along with probios. What should I be doing? I am loving her and she seems to like that


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is what we have on hand: Lutalyse, dexamethasone, Baytril, Nuflor, Vitamin B complex, Mu-Se and I think that is all.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Milk her out. Milking helps to get the after birth out. If she doesn't drop it, call a vet. Milk every few hours, just like you were a kid. Gently bump and milk. Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Milk her out. Milking helps to get the after birth out. If she doesn't drop it, call a vet. Milk every few hours, just like you were a kid. Gently bump and milk. Good luck!


OK! Thanks!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I milked her some. Not the nicest to do since her teats are fused together. And she ate some feed(dance) I will try milking her again this afternoon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My vet told me to use it for my adults, but not the kids.
But we are in a very deficient area. 

Mu-Se- 1cc per 200 lbs.
1/2 cc per 100 lbs
1/4 cc per 50 lbs
Only use it on Adults.
I would highly recommend underdosing it, as it is very strong.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

She seems to be doing quite a bit better! She cleaned this morning and she is milking a lot better! I would like to use her for milk for my family, anybody have experience with milking Boer goats? Any help would be greatly appreciated!! :ty:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They milk like any other goat, once they get used to being milked. But, probably will not milk as long as dairy breeds, as their kids wouldn't nurse (usually) for 9+ months. 

Can you milk the fused teats?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> They milk like any other goat, once they get used to being milked. But, probably will not milk as long as dairy breeds, as their kids wouldn't nurse (usually) for 9+ months.
> 
> Can you milk the fused teats?


Yes, her fused teats are actually not to bad to milk. And yes there is milk coming out of them(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good. :goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Just a little update since i'm inside and bored lol! They are all doing good!! ALWAYS SUPER friendly and SUPER energetic!! I decided to name the triplets (was quads but one died) Frito's, Cheetos, and Doritos!! My friend helped name them!! Also Snap is doing really good!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to Hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry you lost one. But your names are adorable! They sound as happy and fun as the new kidds are. Very cute!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im sorry you lost one. But your names are adorable! They sound as happy and fun as the new kidds are. Very cute!


Sorry, I didn't see this until now! Thanks! :heehee:Thanks, it took some time to think of them!! Yes, they are!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:update: The St. Patricks crew (Irish, Patti, Leprechaun) just turned a month old yesterday!! Wow looking at pics of when they were bornmg: They sure do grow FAST:heehee: They all are doing wonderful!! Super cute and happy!!:goatrun::rungoat::run::haha:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So here is the St. Patrick's crew: The one with pink horns is Leprechaun, the one with purple horns is Irish, and the one with a yellow horn is Patti!








Here are the twin paint bucklings: the one with blue horns is Vernon and hte one with red horns is The Rock!








And last but not least are the triplets: (was quads but one is now in heaven) the one with yellow horns is Frito's, the one with green horns is Doritos, and the one with blue horns is Cheetos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

And i almost forgot about this beautiful girl that is making me wait for her hostages







ANYWAY'S here she is! This is one of the ones that wasn't suppose to get bred but did! She will be my last one to kid!
Any ideas of when she might pop? She is a FF and her name is Sunburst And would call this a dapple?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> So here is the St. Patrick's crew: The one with pink horns is Leprechaun, the one with purple horns is Irish, and the one with a yellow horn is Patti!
> View attachment 178925
> 
> Here are the twin paint bucklings: the one with blue horns is Vernon and hte one with red horns is The Rock!
> ...


Wow, they sure have grown big!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

From what I can see, she is dapple. Geez being a first freshner. To me looks like a single and the udder looks ar least 2 weeks away. Just guessing. No swelling, so.. looks like you still have some time to wait!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, they sure have grown big!


Yeah, they love to eat!!


Moers kiko boars said:


> From what I can see, she is dapple.


:coolmovesdance):ty:


Moers kiko boars said:


> To me looks like a single and the udder looks ar least 2 weeks away. Just guessing. No swelling, so.. looks like you still have some time to wait!


Okay, I guess I can wait:waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting: Thank you for the help!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Geez being a first freshner.


Does she not look like it?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

A FF is harder to judge by their udder and size. Everything is smaller, tighter. Thats all I meant. Shes a pretty doe, and I LOVE  dappled goats. 
For my girls the udder reaches the knees, teats, look full like fingers. The udder gets tight & shiney. Then their hips start to show.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All your kidds pictures look nice and healthy. Very nice. What did you put on the horns to get them that color? Neat idea!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> And i almost forgot about this beautiful girl that is making me wait for her hostages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look great!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> All your kidds pictures look nice and healthy. Very nice. What did you put on the horns to get them that color? Neat idea!


Ot looks like photoshop.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> A FF is harder to judge by their udder and size. Everything is smaller, tighter. Thats all I meant. Shes a pretty doe, and I LOVE  dappled goats.
> For my girls the udder reaches the knees, teats, look full like fingers. The udder gets tight & shiney. Then their hips start to show.


Yeah they sure are!! Thanks, she is my only dapple But at least i have her:coolmoves: Okay, i will keep an eye on her!


Moers kiko boars said:


> All your kidds pictures look nice and healthy. Very nice. What did you put on the horns to get them that color? Neat idea!


Thank you, i appreciate it!! I drew on there horns on the computer so you could tell who is who!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> They all look great!


Thank you!!


Sfgwife said:


> Ot looks like photoshop.


Yup!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey! I'm back!! A little update, she seems to be doing good! She eats her grain every morning. she eats hay well and drinks water. She seems to be laying down quite a bit more though, so the last couple days I check on her every couple hours. This morning I noticed her horns were cold, is that normal? Do you think I have been pestering her to much? Does she look close? Also she seems uncomfortable, any way i can make her more comfortable? Pics are attached: Sorry about her roommate bombing the photo!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting there.

Cold horns, is the weather cool?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She is getting there.
> 
> Cold horns, is the weather cool?


It's 48* and sorta hazy. Her buddies horns are nice and warm, and she is in the same pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting a temp on her will let you know if she is OK.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay I'll do that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is looking good. Udder looks much better.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is looking good. Udder looks much better.


Thank You!! Do you still think she will go in a week and a half? Obviously it's hard to tell not being here in person, but an estimate is welcome!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually when the udder gets to their knees..they are close, like a few days. It will.get tighter..almost looks like it could pop..sorry..but it does. Depending on how milk she is going to have. And I start watching for white goo. Thats usually a day or so before the amber goo. When you have a nice shoestring size & length of amber goo,,you are haveing the babies that day/ night. 
Some take longer, so be easy on yourself...check her like you have
These are all just guesses. Your doing great


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay, thank you!! I appreciate it!!
This morning her udder was a lot bigger!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not all does udders, go to the ground.
It is not good, if they did. 

They will get super tight, no matter circumference and size. 
You may see a shiny appearance bottom area of the udder and teats. 
They can fill overnight before or after kidding.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well i checked her tonight!!! And she had a gob of white goo!!!:cooldude:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:ty:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I just wen tout to check on her...……….AND SHE HAD TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolmovesdance)(cheers)(clap):clapping:
No assistance needed, and sadly I missed the birth. But they are both up and one of them is trying to nurse!! Will get you guy's pics SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> I just wen tout to check on her...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.AND SHE HAD TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolmovesdance)(cheers)(clap):clapping:
> No assistance needed, and sadly I missed the birth. But they are both up and one of them is trying to nurse!! Will get you guy's pics SOON!!!!!!!


That's fantastic! So glad to hear it went well!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> That's fantastic! So glad to hear it went well!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here are the pics of the baby's!! She had two girls:inlove::kid3::kid3: As you can tell one is brown and the other is dappled!!!!!! Sorry, for the bad pics. Momma is doing great, and has cleaned!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. 
:coolmoves::goodjob::storkgirl: :storkgirl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations.
> :coolmoves::goodjob::storkgirl: :storkgirl:


Thanks!!


toth boer goats said:


> How cute, congrats.


Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Adorable! Congratulations, you hit the jackpot with twin does


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! Adorable! Congratulations, you hit the jackpot with twin does


Thank you!! Yes I certainly did!! This year has just been my luck for does!! One of them had triplets and all does!!!:coolmoves:


----------

